# My first Stainless Instrument of Death :)



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks to the suggestions of forum members, DFA especially, Ijust got done making my first all thread gig. This is one heavy duty, bad mofo.

It is made of 316L Marine Grade Stainless Steel which is highly resistant to salt water unlike the cheap 304 stainless alloy that is readily available in hardware stores. This will likely be the last gig I'll ever need. 

Since I was welding it, I made everything out of the "L" version of 316 which is the "low carbon" version suitable for welding. The flat bar, tubing, all thread, filler rod, is all 316L

It is designed to attach to your every day, common, pool cleaning handle. These are light weight aluminum, and they are available for less than $20 from walmart and any pool store. This one goes from 6ft to 12ft long.

The pool handle slides over, then you run a screw through it and tighten down. Alternately you could put a handle inside the tube. The tube is very heavy duty steel and wont bend or crimp. 

The biggest challenge was finding everything in316L, and finding it cheap enough. I ended up buying a BUTTLOAD, so I have plenty left if anyone wants me to make them one. 

EDIT: I am adding the following information about handle attachments.

I designed it with a common pool handle in mind, but also maximum flexibility, because there is no "standard gig handle". 

With flounder gigs, it's just about ALWAYS a "Make it fit to the equipment of my preference" kind of situation. The pool handle was just an idea to make sure you don't have to go and try 10 different things before you find one that will work. It is standard and widely available. I don't like the tapered "one size fits all" approach because it is only tight on one point, the point where the diameters are the same.

--This is standard 3/4" PIPE schedule 10, which means the OD is 1.05 inches.
--It is schedule 10, which means the wall thickness is .083. 
--Subtracting two wall thicknesses from the outside diameter gives an inside diameter of .884 inches

What this means is any 3/4" adapter, reducer, increaser, etc can be used to make it fit what ever size pipe/tubing you want. With the inside diameter, it will fit some cane poles, rake handles, etc. With the outside diameter, it will fit inside many common tubings.

My 3/4" gig will slide INSIDE 1" sch 5, 10, and 40 metal pipe, though 40 might be extremely tight, as the dimensions are almost exactly the same. 1" OD pipe is 1.315 inches OD. The inside diameter of sch 5, 10, and 40 is 1.185, 1.097, and 1.049 respectively.

My 3/4" gig will slide OVER 1/2" Pipe. Remember , I'm talking about PIPE, not tubing. Either one of these would have a few hundredths of inch "slop" which can easily be remedied with duct tape, silicone tape, etc.

"1/2 inch" PIPE has an outside diameter of .840
"1 inch" PIPE has an outside diameter of 1.315. 

Pipe inside diameter varies with the "schedule" ( thickness ). The outside diameter stays the same, so that it can be used with standard fittings and adapters
Remember I am talking about metal pipe. PVC Outside diameters follow the same sizing, but I'm pretty sure the thickness ( schedule ) dimensions do not. This is stainless steel schedule I am using.

Another alternative is 1.25 inch Aluminum TUBING ( not pipe ). 1.25 inch Diameter with a thickness of .090. This is 3x thicker than a pool handle, and it fits with .02 difference, for a nice snug fit.

Here is some pics:




























Let me know what you think!



EDIT: Here is my two prong version, and some more pics




























I went to Lowes today to see what all I could find to fit my gig handle, in addition to the pool handle and others things mentioned above. I foundLOTS of things<UL><LI>4 ft 7/8" Wood Dowel... very close fit, $2.98. </LI><LI>







</LI><LI>Finish factor extensible aluminum painting handle, 6ft to 12 ft, $10.96, fits inside, exact fit</LI><LI>







</LI><LI>3/4" inch copper pipe fits inside perfect</LI><LI>







</LI><LI>3/4" CPVC ( NOT SAME AS PVC ), fits inside, exact fit. </LI><LI>







</LI><LI>1/2" PVC slight gap, can be cured with tape, fits inside</LI><LI>True Bilt rake handle, fits inside, exact fit</LI>[/list]

Here is a pic of some of the flat bar Im using


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

looks pretty solid, whats the I.D. and o.d of the pipe coming off the gigg? How much you looking for to make one?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *IGIG2 (1/12/2010)*looks pretty solid, whats the I.D. and o.d of the pipe coming off the gigg? How much you looking for to make one?




The pipe is 3/4" sch 20 stainless, so it is 1.05" od, .083 wall thickness, for an i.d. of 1.05-(2*.083) = .884 inches. 



The pool handle is something everyone can get their hands on, which is why I designed it for that.



For a four pronger, I figure about $50 would be a fair price to cover my materials and labor


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

How sturdy is the pool handle?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Freespool (1/12/2010)*How sturdy is the pool handle?


VERY.



I just added pics of my two prong version


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the design also that with the wider portion will be effective as a paddle for addedmanueverability.

Other than that if you run accross a light weight Flats boat push pole to attach your gig head would be an awesome setup.

I found a broken one at a yard sale for only 5 bucks but would have gladly paid $25 or more.it was originally 20ft long but was crushed about half way, i was able to salvage 11.5 ft and used pvc fitting to reduce to Gigg head fitting.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *jigmaster (1/12/2010)*I like the design also that with the wider portion will be effective as a paddle for addedmanueverability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have a pic? I can make any pole you want.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Freespool (1/12/2010)*How sturdy is the pool handle?




By the way, the pool handle when collapsed is two poles inside each other, so it is extremely sturdy. 



If you have it extended all the way out to 12 ft, its got more flex in it, but still plenty strong to gig a flounder.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Not bad at all!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *snatch it (1/12/2010)*Not bad at all!


thanks !


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet looking 4 pronger. I'll take one for $50.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *MGuns (1/13/2010)*That's a pretty sweet looking 4 pronger. I'll take one for $50.




Sweet! I'll pm you when I get er done


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *choppedliver (1/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *MGuns (1/13/2010)*That's a pretty sweet looking 4 pronger. I'll take one for $50.
> ...


Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

Doc,

When you have to "bow" up on the aluminum pole it bends..Unlike the bamboo pole, it doesn't bend back on its own. Everyone has a preference in all the equipment they use, and I was just trying to give people another option. 10 feet is too short for me. 

Would youplease remove my quoted post from your post. I didn't think about it before, but it was probably pretty crappy of me to step on CHOPPED's advertisement. Sorry about that CHOPPED.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

how much for the two prong on a 3.5 foot piece of aluminum? I have been looking for one of those with some thread prongs.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *stickmyshare (1/14/2010)*Doc,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I appreciate that.





By the way, I designed it with a common pool handle in mind, but also maximum flexibility, because there is no "standard gig handle". 



With flounder gigs, it's just about ALWAYS a "Make it fit to the equipment of my preference" kind of situation. The pool handle was just an idea to make sure you don't have to go and try 10 different things before you find one that will work. It is standard and widely available. I don't like the tapered "one size fits all" approach because it is only tight on one point, the point where the diameters are the same.



This is standard 3/4" PIPE, which means any 3/4" adapter, reducer, increaser, etc can be used to make it fit what ever size pipe/tubing you want. With the inside diameter, it will fit cane poles, rake handles, etc. With the outside diameter, it will fit inside many common tubings.



My 3/4" gig will slide INSIDE 1" sch 5, 10, and 40 pipe, though 40 might be extremely tight, as the dimensions are almost exactly the same. 1" OD pipe is 1.315 inches OD. The inside diameter of sch 5, 10, and 40 is 1.185, 1.097, and 1.049 respectively.



My 3/4" gig will slide OVER 1/2" Pipe. Remember , I'm talking about PIPE, not tubing. Either one of these would have a few hundredths of inch "slop" which can easily be remedied with duct tape, silicone tape, etc.



"1/2 inch" PIPE has an outside diameter of .840

"1 inch" PIPE has an outside diameter of 1.315. 



Pipe inside diameter varies with the "schedule" ( thickness ). The outside diameter stays the same, so that it can be used with standard fittings and adapters



I'm going to edit my original post to include this information, hopefully that helps.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive been so busy designing prototypes and working out details and setting up my company and buying materials, etc, that I forgot I also designed it to fit 1.25 inch Aluminum TUBING ( not pipe ). 1.25 inch Diameter with a thickness of .090. 



This is 3x thicker than a pool handle, and it fits with .02 difference, for a nice snug fit. And I can cut it to any length up to 24ft.



I added this to the original post as well. I


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn, you could stab a Cobia with that thing!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *dpewitt (1/14/2010)*Damn, you could stab a Cobia with that thing!




LOL I dont doubt that... might have a hard time getting him in the boat though!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks Great!! Now get out there and stick some flatties.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I went to Lowes today to see what all I could find to fit my gig handle, in addition to the pool handle and others things mentioned above. I foundLOTS of things

4 ft 7/8" Wood Dowel... very close fit, $2.98. 

Finish factor extensible aluminum painting handle, 6ft to 12 ft, $10.96, fits inside, exact fit

3/4" inch copper pipe fits inside perfect

3/4" CPVC ( NOT SAME AS PVC ), fits inside, exact fit. 

1/2" PVC slight gap, can be cured with tape, fits inside

True Bilt rake handle, fits inside, exact fit

I will add this info with pics to the main post.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I just bought one of the 4 prong stainless steel gigs from choppedliver and I gotta say I wasn?t disappointed. Thanks and it was good to meet ya.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *MGuns (1/22/2010)*<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I just bought one of the 4 prong stainless steel gigs from choppedliver and I gotta say I wasn?t disappointed. Thanks and it was good to meet ya.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>




Thanks Mguns, was nice to meet you as well. Let me know how it works out for ya


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a 2 pronger I made today for a forum member. He wanted a 4 ft handle. I made this one out of heavy duty tubing, .090 which is about 3/32" and300% thicker than a pool handle. Note that even though the handle is pretty thick, it looks thicker in this picture than it really is. 

For a 4ft handle, this is fine as it is not too heavy. 

For a longer handle, this thickness of tubing would probably be too heavy. 

I have not found a better product strength/weight ratio, than the pool handle so far, for a long handle. 

One thing is for sure, you can step on this handle, throw it around , bang it up, bounce it off rocks, or whatever, you are not going to mess this handle up short of running over it with your vehicle, and even then I'm not too sure about that lol.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys I am GIVING AWAY FOR FREE one of these tomorrow at the blood drive. You have to donate to be eligible


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Man Chris, looking pretty god as far as quality too! Have you thought of your own version of a fish scaler? Fish Stick(reg. ruler)? It could go on endless for you as you keep progressing! Great job!

Chris


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought a 4 pronger stainless too. Quality!!!!!!! Worth every penny!


----------

